# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Περιορισμοί

## Vangelis E

Καλημέρα, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω στους διαχειριστές, πως βρίσκω αρκετά καλή την όλη προσπάθειά σας, σαν νέος όμως, υπάρχουν καν 'να δύο σημεία το οποία τα βρίσκω υπερβολικά. Συγκεκριμένα, ζήτησα από το ?? forum, αν μπορούσαν να μου δώσουν μια λίστα με πτηνίατρους κλπ κλπ, όπερ και κάποιος κύριος, έκανε, και μάλιστα πολύ γρήγορα! μέχρι εδώ, όλα πολύ καλά!
Στην προσπάθειά μου να τον ευχαριστήσω, με ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα, (απάντηση σε pm) το σύστημα με ενημέρωσε πως θα έπρεπε να έχω 10 (πολλές) δημοσιεύσεις ώστε να μου επιτρέπεται να πω ένα ευχαριστώ. το μέτρο αυτό, προσωπικά, το βρίσκω υπερβολικό, και εκτιμώ δεν προσφέρει στις σχέσεις των ανθρώπων τίποτα. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, αλλά πάντα κάποιοι θα δημοσιεύουν και κάποιοι δεν θα έχουν ίσως την άνεση αυτή, φανταστείτε αν έπρεπε να γίνει το ίδιο σε ένα blog που σκοπό έχει ένα άλλου είδους πληροφόρησης, ας πούμε την οικονομική η την πολιτική ενημέρωση. Αναγνωρίζω πως υπάρχει ανάγκη όλοι να συνεισφέρουμε, αλλά αυτό μπορεί να μην είναι πάντα εφικτό, θα πρέπει λοιπόν να αποκλειόμαστε από την απλή επικοινωνία?
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την φιλοξενία.
Β. Ευαγγέλου
αρχιτέκτων

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλημέρα Βαγγέλη.αν δεν κάνω λάθος οταν γράφτηκα εγώ οι δημοσιεύσεις ήταν 15..το οτι πρέπει κατι να γράψεις δεν ειναι και τόσο τραγικό για το συγκεκριμένο forum καθως αναφέρεις και κάποιου είδους παραδείγματα...μπορείς να μπείς στοΗ ώρα του παιδιού. ή στο Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε
και εκεί πολύ ευκολο ακόμα και σε 1ωρα να φτάσεις τον επιτρεπτό αριθμό πμ..ή σε κάποιες αναφορές για αυγοτροφές να γράψεις την γνώμη σου ή εστω να πεις ευχαριστώ,ακόμα και στις ευχές να πεις σε κάποιον χρόνια πολλά..Το όριο αυτό ειναι κάτι το οποίο τα περισσότερα forum το εχουν σαν κανόνα.Τώρα για τον Ευχαριστώ που ήθελες να πεις μπορείς να το γράψεις στον τοίχο του ατόμου που θές ή ακομα και να μιλήσεις μαζί του απο εκεί χωρίς κάποιο οριο δημοσιεύσεων.δεν ειναι υπερβολικό το 10 :winky:

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη καλως ηρθες στην παρεα ! πραγματι αυτη τη φορα το εκανα εγω και εστειλα το πμ με τους πτηνιατρους ,αλλη στιγμη το κανει επισης σχεδον στη στιγμη ενας αλλος mod ... γιατι το λεω αυτο; γιατι θελουμε να βοηθουμε τα μελη  οσο μπορουμε ,οπου μπορουμε !

Θα μπορουσε να ειχε βαση αυτο που λες ,αν σου απαγορευαμε και την επικοινωνια με τα αλλα προφιλ ,μεσω δημοσιων μηνυματων .Με οποιοδηποτε μελος μπορεις αμεσα να επικοινωνεις χωρις κανενα περιορισμο .Απο κει και περα ,δεν βρισκω το λογο ,ουτε στο προφιλ του αλλου να γραψεις δημοσια (οταν μαλιστα μολις εχεις μπει στο φορουμ και δεν εχεις κατι προσωπικο να συζητησεις μαζι του ,αλλα να σε βοηθησει ισως στο πως θα κινηθεις ) ,ουτε να κανεις (αν πραγματι θελεις να συμμετασχεις εστω και αραια στο φορουμ ) μερικες δημοσιευσεις ακομα και στο ιδιο θεμα ,που θα σου ανοιξουν δρομο και στα πμ .Εγω μπορει να μην βρισκω ,ομως εσυ ,ισως και αλλα νεα μελη μας να βρισκουν και ειναι σεβαστο .

Μπαινει λοιπον αυτο απο τη μια μερια στη ζυγαρια της διαχειρισης , στο να βαλουν ή να μην βαλουν οριο δημοσιευσεων για να μπορει καποιος να στελνει πμ .Δηλαδη λογοι που η διαχειριση δεν μπορει να σκεφτει ,να υπαρχουν στα μελη ,που  να τα οδηγουν να θελουν να μενουν ανενεργα 

Υπαρχει η αλλη μερια; Ναι υπαρχει .Υπαρχουν τα μελη που γραφονται εδω μονο και μονο για να παρενοχλουν μεσω χυδαιοτητων ή και αλλων μεθοδων ,τα υπολοιπα μελη ,μεσω αυτων των πμ .Υπαρχουν μελη που μπαινουν εδω μεσα μονο για να πουλησουν το εμπορευμα τους .... σου εδωσα δυο παραδειγματα .Αυτους θελουμε να τους αποκλεισουμε .Ουτε το μετρο που εχουμε τους αποκλειει εντελως ,αλλα ξερουμε τουλαχιστον 2 πραγματα για αυτους 

θα μου πεις εμενα δεν με νοιαζει αυτο και θελω την προσωπικη και μονο επικοινωνια .Για αυτο αν θες να γινει ντε και καλα μεσω του greekbirdclub ,το φορουμ μας εχει ομαδα στο facebook που ειναι ενας χωρος για τσατ κυριως και οχι για συζητηση για τα πουλια μας .Απο κει και περα αν θες απλα να διαβαζεις και να μην γραφεις ,το φορουμ εχει επιλεξει εδω και καιρο ,στα πλαισια της ελευθερης διακινησης της γνωσης και της πληροφοριας ,να μην εχει ενα κλειστο φορουμ στους επισκεπτες του ,αλλα ορατο και χωρις να εισαι μελος .Το μονο κομματι που εχουμε αποκλεισει απο αυτο ,ειναι το lounge cafe οπου αναρτουμε και φωτογραφιες μου ,που δεν νομιζουμε οτι χρειαζεται να ειναι ορατες και στον καθε εντελως αγνωστο και να σαρωνονται πανευκολα απο καθε μηχανη αναζητησης παγκοσμιως

Ευχομαι να σε καλυψα ! και παλι καλως ηρθες !!!!

----------


## vasilakis13

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και μένα μου φάνηκε κάπως ανούσιο και λιγο εκνευριστικό όταν πρωτομπηκα αφού δεν μπορούσα να απαντήσω σε ένα πμ που μου ήρθε αλλά δεν ειναι κατι υπερβολικό, την επόμενη μέρα το είχα φτάσει το όριο ενω βοηθάει στον αποκλεισμό των παραπάνω ομάδων ατόμων

----------


## jk21

να πω απλα οτι οι δυο ομαδες (μπορει να ειναι και αλλοι οι λογοι επιβολης αυτου του οριου ,αλλα αυτους αναφερω και αρκουν ) που αναφερθησαν ,σαν περιπτωσεις δημιουργιας προβληματος ,εχουν υπαρξει σαν γεγονος και δεν ειναι κατι που βγαλαμε απο το μυαλο μας .

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και μένα μου φάνηκε κάπως ανούσιο και λιγο εκνευριστικό όταν πρωτομπηκα αφού δεν μπορούσα να απαντήσω σε ένα πμ που μου ήρθε αλλά δεν ειναι κατι υπερβολικό, την επόμενη μέρα το είχα φτάσει το όριο ενω βοηθάει στον αποκλεισμό των παραπάνω ομάδων ατόμων


Ετσι ακριβως μπορουν να φτασουν αμεσως στο οριο και οι "κακοβουλοι" που γραφονται στο φορουμ :-)
Χωρια το οτι δεν μπορει καποιος να στειλει Pm -για να μην "ενοχλησει" 1 ατομο-, ενω μπορει να γραψει στους "τοιχους" των χρηστων, οπου θα "ενοχλησει" περισσοτερα απο 1 ατομα που θα το δουν.
Μαλλον ειναι υπερβολικος ο περιορισμος και χωρις κανενα οφελος  ...    :winky:

----------


## vasilakis13

Μα και η διαχείριση δεν είπε ότι τους αποκλείει εντελώς με αυτό το τρόπο. 

Βέβαια αφού έχουν υπάρξει περιπτώσεις τέτοιων ατόμων καλό θα ήταν η διαχείριση να σκεφτεί αν το μέτρο βοήθησε στον αποκλεισμό τους, αφού κάτι τέτοιο μου φαίνεται λιγο δύσκολο. Μπορεί να μην ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα αλλά αν δεν βοηθάει ουσιαστικά γιατί να υπάρχει. Ας ξανασκεφτει η διαχείριση τη χρησιμότητά του αφού για κάποιους είναι ενοχλητικό

----------


## jk21

αυτο που ειναι σιγουρο ,μετα τη ληψη του συγκεκριμενου μετρου ,δεν ξαναδεχθηκαμε παραπονα για ενοχληση μελων 

Αυτο που ειναι επισης ξεκαθαρο (σε εμας ναι ,σε εσας ισως οχι ) ειναι αν καποιοι κανανε 10 -15 δημοσιευσεις χωρις ουσια και μετα εξαφανιστηκανε ενεργα 


Το θεμα φυσικα τεθηκε ,και η ομαδα θα το συζητησει

----------


## ninos

πολυ κακο για το τιποτα. Οριο σαν το συγκεκριμενο, οπως κ αλλα πολλα υπαρχουν σε ολα τα φορουμ για να προστατευουν, στο ελαχιστο,  αυτο κ τα μελη του.
Παραδειγμα : ορισμενοι γραφονται απλα για να απαντησουν με pm σε καποιες αγγελειες χωρις καν να εχουν παρουσιαστει κ μετα εξαφανιζονται !!!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> πολυ κακο για το τιποτα. Οριο σαν το συγκεκριμενο, οπως κ αλλα πολλα υπαρχουν σε ολα τα φορουμ για να προστατευουν, στο ελαχιστο,  αυτο κ τα μελη του.
> Παραδειγμα : ορισμενοι γραφονται απλα για να απαντησουν με pm σε καποιες αγγελειες χωρις καν να εχουν παρουσιαστει κ μετα εξαφανιζονται !!!


1) Επομενως, ο φιλος μου "ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ" που βλεπει την αγγελια και θελει να απαντησει σε αυτη, μπαινει, ποσταρει σε 5 λεπτα 10 ανουσια ποστς "μπραβο", "πανεμορφο", κ.λ.π. και απαντα στην αγγελια με pm!
Του κανουμε την ζωη δυσκολη ρε παιδια!  :Happy: 

2) Για ποιο λογο οι αγγελιες ειναι εμφανεις στους επισκεπτες? για να κανουμε τους ενδιαφερομενους να γραφτουν στο φορουμ και να τους παιδεψουμε κανα 5λεπτο??
 Και αλλο θεμα λοιπον προς συζητηση απο την ομαδα : "Πρεπει οι αγγελιες να ειναι εμφανεις στους επισκεπτες?"   :winky:

----------


## jk21

1 ) αν αυτος που θελει να χαρισει πουλακι ,δεχθει να το κανει σε καποιο μελος αγνωστο με 10 ποστ πολλες φορες ανουσια ,που μαλιστα μιλησε μαζι του με πμ ,τοτε ειναι αξιος της τυχης του 

αυτος που μπαινει να επικοινωνησει με πμ ,να σαι σιγουρος Γιωργη το κανει για να δωσει (πουλησει ) ,οχι να παρει 

αυτα τα ατομα που μπαινουν εδω μονο για αγγελιες που ζητουν να παρουν  ,ειναι ευκολο να τα αντιληφθουμε ολοι μας και ηδη στο μυαλο μου υπαρχει ενα 

το μικρο αναχωμα ,να σαι σιγουρος οτι αναχαιτιζει καποιους << τεμπεληδες >> αλλα φυσικα και δεν λυνει το προβλημα .Θελετε να κανουμε μεγαλυτερο το οριο για να μπορει καποιος να γραψει πμ; δεν νομιζω  ...

2 )  Σε πρωτη σκεψη αυτο που λες (η πρωτη φραση στο Νο 2 ) με βαζει σε σκεψεις γιατι να υπαρχει αναγκη να τις εχουμε ανοιχτες .Δεν θυμαμαι να το ειχαμε συζητησει ... το φορουμ καποτε ηταν κλειστο και ειπαμε να το ανοιξουμε και απλα σκεφτηκαμε να κρατησουμε κλειστο το lounge για τον λογο οτι ανεβαζουμε φωτο ,να μην ειναι στην θεα καθε μηχανης αναζητησης .Τα αλλα απλα ανοιξανε ....
    Σε δευτερη σκεψη υπαρχουν μελη μας που ηρθαν εδω για να αναζητησουν πουλακια (ουτε καν να τους χαρισουν αλλα για να αγορασουν και ενημερωθηκανε στην πορεια για τους κανονες ... που δεν ειχαν διαβασει αλλα αποδεχθει στην εγγραφη ) και στην πορεια δοθηκε η ευκαιρια να γαλουχηθουν στο κλιμα της παρεας και στο αιμα ιδεων του φορουμ μας και μεινανε σε αυτο ,οχι για τις αγγελιες 

Δεν  ξερω αν θα ειχαν την ευκαιρια ,αν  το google ή αλλη μηχανη δεν ειχε βρει την αγγελια που καποιο μελος μας χαριζε πουλακι ... 

Δεν ξερω ... θα το συζητησουμε

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> 1 ) 
> ...
> το μικρο αναχωμα ,να σαι σιγουρος οτι αναχαιτιζει καποιους << τεμπεληδες >> αλλα φυσικα και δεν λυνει το προβλημα .Θελετε να κανουμε μεγαλυτερο το οριο για να μπορει καποιος να γραψει πμ; δεν νομιζω  ...


"κακοβουλος" και "τεμπελια" μαλλον δεν πανε μαζι. Οσο και να το αυξησεις το οριο, αν θελει καποιος να την κανει, θα την κανει...
Και απο την αλλη, το νημα ανοιχτηκε απο τον Βαγγελη για να κανουμε την ζωη των νεων μελων πιο ευκολη και οχι πιο δυσκολη!
Να μην χασουμε την "μπαλα" ... ετσι?  :winky:

----------


## jk21

για τα περι μεγαλυτερου οριου νομιζω ειναι φανερο  ... ρητορικη ηταν η ερωτηση 

οταν ο << τεμπελης >>  εχει και αλλου πιο ευκολη προσβαση πχ στο φατσοβιβλιο που απο πωλησεις  γινεται ... αντε να ειμαι εντος κανονων .... 

της κακομοιρας 




και τα 10 αυτα αναγκαια ποστ  σταματανε τους μισους .Ο  χρονος για αυτη την κατηγορια ... ανθρωπων ,ειναι χρημα !!!

----------

